# Las jugadoras hacen la cama al seleccionador, no se podía saber. (España)



## RogerLeFlur (30 Ago 2022)

Según ellas, son demasiado buenas y es el entrenador (hombre) el que las lastra para poder conseguir sus objetivos. En definitiva, se han creído mejores de lo que son y la excusa que ponen es que no están bien entrenadas, y en vez de apechugar y mejorar, le echan la culpa al entrenador (hombre). En fin, que quieren a un pelele huelebragueros que aguante sus caprichitos y sus delirios de grandeza,


*Selección Femenina España*
*Las jugadoras de la selección española piden la dimisión de Jorge Vilda*
Las internacionales piden que el seleccionador deje el cargo, pero éste pretende cumplir un contrato que expira en 2024





Jorge Vilda saluda a Esther González tras la eliminación de la Eurocopa.EFE
El regreso a la competición de la selección española -se medirá a Hungría y Ucrania los próximos 2 y 6 de septiembre en partidos correspondientes a la fase de clasificación para el Mundial de 2023- tras la Eurocopa de Inglaterra no está siendo todo lo halagüeña que se esperaba. *Las jugadoras, lideradas por las capitanas de las selección, habrían pedido la dimisión de Jorge Vilda como seleccionador, un paso al costado que el técnico no piensa dar *agarrándose a los dos años que le quedan de contrato.
*La selección se concentró el lunes con cinco caras nuevas respecto a la nómina de futbolistas que acudieron a la Eurocopa*. Ohiane Hernández, Jenni Hermoso, Claudia Zornoza, Alba Redondo y Rocío Gálvez entraban en la lista como reemplazo de Sheila García, Aitana Bonmatí, Marta Cardona, Claudia Pina y Mapi León, que en un principio fue convocada pero se cayó a última hora por lesión. No fue una concentración más, pues *el ambiente entre jugadoras y el seleccionador fue distante desde un primer momento*.






La selección femenina entrena tras pedir la dimisión de Vilda
*Postura mayoritaria, no unánime*
El motivo estaba claro. *El núcleo duro de la selección, liderado por las capitanas, consideran que necesitan un cambio de cuerpo técnico *para maximizar las prestaciones de una generación que no ve reflejada en la selección los éxitos que se están cosechando a nivel de clubes. No es una opinión unánime, pero sí mayoritaria. *Así se lo hicieron saber al propio Jorge Vilda, con quien se reunieron el lunes, primero de manera grupal y con alguna de las internacionales ausentes entrando por videollamada. Jorge escuchó a las jugadoras, pero aseguró que su intención es continuar en el cargo al menos hasta 2024 *después de ampliar su contrato por dos años justo antes de comenzar la Eurocopa. Durante el resto de jornada, *Vilda mantuvo reuniones individualizadas y algunas de las jugadoras acabaron llorando*.

*Las razones de las jugadoras para pedir la dimisión*
*Las jugadoras entienden que se ha llegado a un punto de estancamiento que impide avanzar a la selección*, que actualmente ocupa el octavo puesto en el ranking FIFA si bien tiene su techo en los cuartos de final de las Eurocopas y octavos de final del Mundial. Creen las protagonistas que existe una clara *distinción de trato entre titulares y suplentes *que desmotiva al grupo y una *mala gestión en cuanto a la sobrecarga de minutos*, forzando en algún caso a lesiones de más o menos gravedad. La queja se extiende al *poco nivel de los entrenamientos *y al límite que el técnico pone en algún miembro del _staff _a la hora de trabajar tareas específicas.

*La selección tiene programada para este martes una doble sesión de entrenamientos *que será aderezada con la presencia del equipo en el homenaje que la Federación hará a la selección Sub'20 proclamada recientemente campeona del mundo. *El técnico pretende enderezar la situación, aunque el sentir general es que el momento es ahora y es innegociable*. En el entrenamiento matinal, *el seleccionador se ha mantenido en un segundo plano, sólo, sin apenas dirigirse al grupo *y ha sido el resto del cuerpo técnico, que no es optimista respecto al escenario generado, el que ha llevado el peso de la sesión.

*Rubiales llega a Madrid este martes*

*La noticia no ha pillado de sorpresa en los despachos de la Federación, pues ya les habían llegado los rumores de crisis y distanciamiento incluso antes de disputar la última Eurocopa*. La confección de la lista, la gestión de la baja de Jenni Hermoso, el acuerdo de igualdad de condiciones salariales, el calendario de concentración y días libres aumentaron el descontento de las jugadoras que ya arrastraban de tiempo atrás. La respuesta federativa fue la de renovar por dos años a Vilda, si bien ahora ven que el ambiente se ha enrarecido aún más.

*La crisis pilló en Costa Rica al presidente de la RFEF, Luis Rubiales, que presenció la victoria de la selección Sub'20 en el Mundial*. El mandamás federativo aterrizó este martes en Madrid y tendrá sobre la mesa una _patata caliente _que resolver antes de que explote. De momento, la Federación no se ha manifestado al respecto y mantiene el silencio en torno a la selección sin programar atención con la prensa hasta nueva orden.


----------



## Aniquiladordestroyer (30 Ago 2022)

Anda y que se vallan afregar las putas esas


----------



## 11kjuan (30 Ago 2022)

Jijiji, no me gusta mi jefe.
Voy a quejarme a ver si lo echan.

Lástima le acusen de violación por abrazarlas después de una celebración.

Que con los tiempos que corren...


----------



## Albion (30 Ago 2022)

Grupo de mujeres, buen rollo asegurado. 


Ah, sí, se me olvidaba: jijijijijijijijijijijijijijijiji


----------



## Derroition Man (30 Ago 2022)

Esto ya anticipamos en burbuja que pasaría.


----------



## Don Redondón (30 Ago 2022)

tiene que ser muy duro estar entrenando con cosas así y no partirte la polla o acabar borracho.


----------



## elcoto (30 Ago 2022)

quieren a uno con mejores dotes.


----------



## Mission (30 Ago 2022)

Ni es fútbol, ni es femenino.


----------



## katrasti (30 Ago 2022)

Al final a ver quien coño quiere entrenar a un equipo de fútbol femenino 









Motín en el Barça femenino: las jugadoras piden la destitución del entrenador tras ganar el triplete


Las capitanas han pedido formalmente que Lluís Cortés, renovado hasta 2022, no comience la próxima temporada.




www.20minutos.es














El PSG aparta a su entrenador del equipo femenino por "acciones y comentarios inapropiados" a sus jugadoras


"Estos hechos y declaraciones, de confirmarse, serían incompatibles con los valores deportivos y humanos del Paris Saint-Germain", dice el club en un comunicado | Cadena SER



cadenaser.com










__





Futbolistas argentinas piden apartar a un entrenador que está siendo investigado por acoso en la FIFA


En las últimas horas, las jugadoras se hicieron sentir en su país y la noticia le está dando la vuelta al mundo.




gol.caracoltv.com


----------



## ciberobrero (30 Ago 2022)

Futbol de tias? jajaja

Pero quieren hacerlo con poder politico, no es un tema profesional.


----------



## RogerLeFlur (30 Ago 2022)

El problema que veo yo es que, aunque tuviesen razón y el seleccionador fuese un tremendo inepto, incapaz de gestionar un grupo de mujeres y sacarles el máximo rendimiento, es que no existe la fuerza mediática y social que clame y exija un cambio de seleccionador, cosa que suele pasar con la selección masculina cuando esto pasa y es señal de que a la afición al deporte le importa una puta mierda la selección de fútbol femenino, cosa que tampoco es de extrañar.


----------



## arangul (30 Ago 2022)

Mission dijo:


> Ni es fútbol, ni es femenino.



pero si hay comportamientos femeninos


----------



## sebososabroso (30 Ago 2022)

A quien le importa la selección de mujeres? A Irene Montero? Le están haciendo un favor a ese hombre.


----------



## pepetemete (30 Ago 2022)

Putas charos hormonadas.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (30 Ago 2022)

Viven de la subvención y de parasitar al fútbol masculino .no tiene interés ninguno digo yo que los estadios deberían estar abarrotados de mujeres y travelos con bufandas animando a sus equipos


----------



## trancos123 (30 Ago 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> tiene que ser muy duro estar entrenando con cosas así y no partirte la polla o acabar borracho.



Y la portera no se mueve ni de casualidad, llega a ir alguna a puerta y se lo come enterita.


----------



## Alfa555 (30 Ago 2022)

Hay algo que está fallando al fútbol femenino : las mujeres . 
Los estadios deberiam estar llenos de resiliencia,sororidad y mujeres .... Sin embargo están solas en su lucha. 

Que pena


----------



## Ignatius (30 Ago 2022)

> *Así se lo hicieron saber al propio Jorge Vilda, con quien se reunieron el lunes, primero de manera grupal y con alguna de las internacionales ausentes entrando por videollamada. Jorge escuchó a las jugadoras, pero aseguró que su intención es continuar en el cargo al menos hasta 2024 *después de ampliar su contrato por dos años justo antes de comenzar la Eurocopa. Durante el resto de jornada, *Vilda mantuvo reuniones individualizadas y algunas de las jugadoras acabaron llorando*.



Si no saben ser profesionales, que no lo sean.


----------



## Invasor (30 Ago 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> tiene que ser muy duro estar entrenando con cosas así y no partirte la polla o acabar borracho.



Esa mierda que me hicieron estudiar en el instituto de que si tiraba una moneda cincuenta veces y tal, se acaba de ir a la mierda.


----------



## Otrasvidas (30 Ago 2022)

Y que toque madera porque a ninguna lesbiana psicópata le dé por denunciar un pinchazo de sumisión o una violación.


----------



## Panko21 (30 Ago 2022)

Ya se lo hicieron al de baloncesto


----------



## Gorrión (30 Ago 2022)

¿Por qué no entrenan mujeres?


----------



## BBorg (30 Ago 2022)

Un betilla y mujeres agua y aceite.

Incapaces de respetarlo o valorarlo.

Ponles a un italiano chuloputas con melena y polla grande y verás. Aunque pierda todo y no sepa ni sumar


----------



## Shy (30 Ago 2022)

Que pongan una tía de entrenadora. Y utilleras, y masajistas, y preparadoras físicas, y psicólogas. Todo tías, ni un sólo tío. A mí me parece bien.

Las risas vendrán solas.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (30 Ago 2022)

Grupo de mujeres y trabajo, problemas seguros...


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (30 Ago 2022)

las malotas del vestuario habrán dado la consigna y las demás obedecen por miedo.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (30 Ago 2022)

Que pongan una seleccionadorA y problema resuelto. Tampoco entiendo que puedan encontrar a un entrenador competente y que se tome el fúrgol en serio que acepte el puesto.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (30 Ago 2022)

Precisamente la selección femenina dió un salto de calidad y ahora está dónde está precisamente por la llegada de este tío.

En cuanto echaron al paco-entrenador que había antes todo cambió.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (30 Ago 2022)

No soy nada futbolero, pero desde la ignorancia, ¿Por qué se habla de un equipo que probablemente perdería con un equipo juvenil? ¿En la prensa rosa del futbol ya salen hasta las desavenencias de los juveniles? Pues si que hay afición!!!


*El Athletic femenino pierde 6-0 con el equipo cadete y levanta la polémica en las redes sociales*


----------



## SBrixton (30 Ago 2022)

katrasti dijo:


> Al final a ver quien coño quiere entrenar a un equipo de fútbol femenino
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tele, tela, tela....la sabiduria que tienen los taliban!


----------



## Knight who says ni (30 Ago 2022)

RogerLeFlur dijo:


> Durante el resto de jornada, Vilda mantuvo reuniones individualizadas y a*lgunas de las jugadoras acabaron llorando*.



en fin...


----------



## RFray (30 Ago 2022)

Quiénes son esas?


----------



## Jotagb (30 Ago 2022)

Pues que les pongan una Charo que las entrene, tampoco entiendo que pinta un hombre entrenandolas.


----------



## Karamba (30 Ago 2022)

RogerLeFlur dijo:


> *.... y algunas de las jugadoras acabaron llorando*.



@FeministoDeIzquierdas


----------



## Maragator (30 Ago 2022)

katrasti dijo:


> Al final a ver quien coño quiere entrenar a un equipo de fútbol femenino
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aunque con razón porque el inútil que había antes no podía seguir un día más pero las del Madrid también lo hicieron la temporada pasada.


----------



## Tigershark (30 Ago 2022)

Y el que diga lo contrario machista jiji


----------



## ueee3 (30 Ago 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Grupo de mujeres, buen rollo asegurado.
> 
> 
> Ah, sí, se me olvidaba: jijijijijijijijijijijijijijijiji



Es lo que he pensado. Típico de mujeres. ¿Alguna vez hemos visto algo así con hombres?


----------



## Persea (30 Ago 2022)

RogerLeFlur dijo:


> Según ellas, son demasiado buenas y es el entrenador (hombre) el que las lastra para poder conseguir sus objetivos. En definitiva, se han creído mejores de lo que son y la excusa que ponen es que no están bien entrenadas, y en vez de apechugar y mejorar, le echan la culpa al entrenador (hombre). En fin, que quieren a un pelele huelebragueros que aguante sus caprichitos y sus delirios de grandeza,
> 
> 
> *Selección Femenina España*
> ...



jamas en toda mi vida de aficionado al futbol vi que un equipo de hombres pidiera la dimision del entrenador simplemente por no ser los primeros o por no ganar un campeonato aun teniendo un papel aceptable, jamas lo vi en la seleccion masculina ni en ningun equipo

basura barrancolanzable todas ellas y todo su entorno huelebragas


----------



## Gorrino (30 Ago 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> tiene que ser muy duro estar entrenando con cosas así y no partirte la polla o acabar borracho.



UN PACO BARRIGUDO LLEGANDO DE JUERGA BORRACHO COMO UNA CUBA, A JUGAR EN LA LIGUILLA DE DOMINGUEROS DE BARRIO, LE DA CIENMIL VUELTAS A LA MEJOR DE ELLAS.


----------



## M4rk (30 Ago 2022)

RogerLeFlur dijo:


> Según ellas, son demasiado buenas y es el entrenador (hombre) el que las lastra para poder conseguir sus objetivos.



Necesitan todo el apoyo de multinacionales y subvenciones de gobiernos así como publicidad hasta en la puta sopa y poco más multas a los telediarios y periódicos deportivos que no visibilicen el fuchibol femenino.

Pero eh, son las mejoras.

Lo dicho: dale coba a la mujer y observa el ego personificarse cual egregor vampiro de energías y ganas de vivir. No tienen respeto ni honor. El día que se termine el parné se cae el castillo de naipes.


----------



## Gorrino (30 Ago 2022)

Gorrión dijo:


> ¿Por qué no entrenan mujeres?



Porque a las mujeres no les interesa el deporte. Las pocas que conozco no se en qué cojones están pensando mientras entrenan, en el deporte no, a no ser que sean niños que si les motiva.


----------



## Ballenero37 (30 Ago 2022)

A ese le veo viogenizado.


----------



## skinnyemail (30 Ago 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> Jijiji, no me gusta mi jefe.
> Voy a quejarme a ver si lo echan.
> 
> Lástima le acusen de violación por abrazarlas después de una celebración.
> ...



Que de las gracias el entrenador que no le han metido una viogen

Paguita de despido y a entrenar a otro lado


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> @FeministoDeIzquierdas



Como me conoceis cabrones 



Don Redondón dijo:


> tiene que ser muy duro estar entrenando con cosas así y no partirte la polla o acabar borracho.



No es tan duro. En realidad yo tambien he estado en curros donde sabía, positivamente, que ese trabajo o proyecto no iba a llegar a nada, pero a mi mientras me paguen...

Por cierto, en ese video ni se puede decir que estaban compitiendo contra gente físicamente mejores. Ahí estan absolútamente solas, jugando contra ellas mismas, y aun así con una portera que esta quieta no pueden ni meter la pelota. Es que no hace falta ni portera.

Y es NORMAL. Es un tema básico de genética. Es como pedirle a un tio de 120cm jugar al baloncesto profesional. No se trata de feminismo o machismo, sino de que lo que no puede ser no es posible.

Eso si, ellas conjuntadísimas para ir a jugar guapísimas de la muerte. La equipación y la equiparación de sueldos que no falte.

En fin...


----------



## Karamba (30 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Como me conoceis cabrones



Es que lo has contado ya varias veces.... que como eres un malote YPT, las haces llorar en el trabajo.
La primera vez que lo he leído me he acordado de ti. 
La tercera vez que un forero ha subrayado este aspecto, ya no he podido contenerme y te he _himbocado_.


----------



## Isbanilla (30 Ago 2022)

Que pongan una entrenadora, a ver qué tal


----------



## Leonard Leakey (30 Ago 2022)

El único futuro que tiene eso que hacen llamar futbol femenino es mas digno del hola y lecturas, que del marca o el sport.. Y como siempre todo expoliado por la fuerza par parte de los políticos, a los pagaimpuestos. Con la excusa de la me-mo-cra-cia.


----------



## Oluja95 (30 Ago 2022)

De toda la vida se ha hecho la cama a los entrenadores, cada vez subís hilos más intrascendentes


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (30 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Es que lo has contado ya varias veces.... que como eres un malote YPT, las haces llorar en el trabajo.
> La primera vez que lo he leído me he acordado de ti.
> La tercera vez que un forero ha subrayado este aspecto, ya no he podido contenerme y te he _himbocado_.



Para hacer honor a la verdad, tecnicamente nunca he hecho a una tia llorar en el curro. Lo que me ha pasado mas de una vez es que me han venido tias a mi oficina a llorar porque nosequien le trataba mal.

Hablo de SEÑORAS de mas de 30 años.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (30 Ago 2022)

Me recuerda a cuando las de natación sincronizada hicieron lo mismo con la entrenadora


----------



## rondo (30 Ago 2022)

katrasti dijo:


> Al final a ver quien coño quiere entrenar a un equipo de fútbol femenino
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero a qué hombre se le ocurre la idea de entrenar a un equipo femenino?a un gilipollas


----------



## Karamba (30 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Para hacer honor a la verdad, tecnicamente nunca he hecho a una tia llorar en el curro. Lo que me ha pasado mas de una vez es que me han venido tias a mi oficina a llorar porque nosequien le trataba mal.
> 
> Hablo de SEÑORAS de mas de 30 años.



Yo lo he contado novelado. Tampoco eres un YPT (que se sepa, no-homo).


----------



## rondo (30 Ago 2022)

Panko21 dijo:


> Ya se lo hicieron al de baloncesto



Y al anterior entrenador de "futbol"femenino


----------



## rondo (30 Ago 2022)

Oluja95 dijo:


> De toda la vida se ha hecho la cama a los entrenadores, cada vez subís hilos más intrascendentes



Si?y han pedido su dimisión publicamente?


----------



## M.Karl (30 Ago 2022)

El fútbol femenino es una burbuja. Prefiero leer las páginas amarillas que tragarme un mundial.


----------



## ueee3 (30 Ago 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Para hacer honor a la verdad, tecnicamente nunca he hecho a una tia llorar en el curro. Lo que me ha pasado mas de una vez es que me han venido tias a mi oficina a llorar porque nosequien le trataba mal.
> 
> Hablo de SEÑORAS de mas de 30 años.



Pufff, ¿vaya papelón, no?  Quizás desde dentro lo veas más fácil, pero así desde fuera, me parece un pastiche del que es difícil salir y que todas las partes salgan razonablemente contentas.

Creo que lo correcto es darle la razón a la tía si la tiene por nimiedad que sea. "Es que fulano me hace mansplaning", "es que fulano riega mi planta y me la está ahogando", "es que mengano en vez de decirme hola me silba", pues yo iría a fulano y serio se lo diría. Y a otra cosa. Seguramente la tía tenga razón, haya exagerado, pero tenga razón.


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (30 Ago 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> tiene que ser muy duro estar entrenando con cosas así y no partirte la polla o acabar borracho.



No me extraña que las porteras sean tan malas, van tan pocos balones a portería que las pillan desprevenidas


----------



## Julc (30 Ago 2022)

¿Aún existe ese bodrio del futbol femenino?


----------



## Palimpsesto. (30 Ago 2022)

Lo mismo que en empresas privadas. 
Charos empoderadas fracaso asegurado


----------



## eLatunero (30 Ago 2022)

Oluja95 dijo:


> De toda la vida se ha hecho la cama a los entrenadores, cada vez subís hilos más intrascendentes



Pensé que en este caso iba a ser diferente.
Pero no falla:
Bandera de ucrania y subnormal detrás.

ok


----------



## Roberto Malone (30 Ago 2022)

Pensé que el título era literal.


----------



## Können (30 Ago 2022)

Menudo CIRCO


----------



## Destro (30 Ago 2022)

Es que es de cajón: que pongan una entrenadora y todo el personal femenino. Ah, y el público también, sólo femenino que sino, aún teniendo entrenadora y todo el personal femenino, son capaces de decir que pierden o juegan mal por culpa de los hombres-espectadores.


----------



## Agente Coulson (30 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Que pongan una tía de entrenadora. Y utilleras, y masajistas, y preparadoras físicas, y psicólogas. Todo tías, ni un sólo tío. A mí me parece bien.
> 
> Las risas vendrán solas.



Va a ser lo mejor para evitar líos.

Pero olvídate de ganar títulos. Las alineaciones se harán repartiendo los minutos para no herir los sentimientos de ninguna. Y aún así acabarán mal entre ellas en cuanto no tengan a un hombre al que culpar de sus problemas.


----------



## Oluja95 (30 Ago 2022)

eLatunero dijo:


> Pensé que en este caso iba a ser diferente.
> Pero no falla:
> Bandera de ucrania y subnormal detrás.
> 
> ok



Burbujo con avatar de Djokovic = retrasado antivacunas que no ha visto un partido de tenis en su vida


----------



## Oluja95 (30 Ago 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Si?y han pedido su dimisión publicamente?



No hace falta, con dejar de correr y perder partidos hasta que echan al entrenador es suficiente. Gran muestra de profesionalidad y amor por los colores.

Pero vamos, que a mí el fútbol femenino me la suda, sois vosotras las que estáis hiperventilando con la noticia.


----------



## CANCERVERO (30 Ago 2022)

Albion dijo:


> Grupo de mujeres, buen rollo asegurado.
> 
> 
> Ah, sí, se me olvidaba: jijijijijijijijijijijijijijijiji



Cuando estés con mujeres lleva el látigo.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (30 Ago 2022)

Que asco de gentuza gitana, ojalá y no sean convocadas ninguna.

Además ese hombre no es como los entrandores equipos de élite masculinos que son igual o mas de millonarios que los hombres, ese tío es un remero y esta ahí para llevar comida a casa


----------



## noseyo (30 Ago 2022)

Las mujeres no valen para dar espectáculo en fútbol ni formula1


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (30 Ago 2022)

Lealtad, algo que estás potas jamás sabran lo que es


----------



## clemenzzza (30 Ago 2022)

Oluja95 dijo:


> No hace falta, con dejar de correr y perder partidos hasta que echan al entrenador es suficiente. Gran muestra de profesionalidad y amor por los colores.
> 
> Pero vamos, que a mí el fútbol femenino me la suda, sois vosotras las que estáis hiperventilando con la noticia.



Pero no es lo mismo eso que dices que con todo el papo pregonar a los cuatro vientos que le quieren echar.

Te la suda tanto que aquí estás.

Enviado desde mi M2101K7BNY mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Punkercin (30 Ago 2022)

El deporte más vistoso y entretenido de ver es en el que participan los físicamente superiores en fuerza coordinación visión 3d resistencia potencia inteligencia. Me da igual si son hombres mujeres trans o monos. Suelen ser los primeros claro está. Lo demás es puta demagogia pagafantismo huelebraguismo femisocialismo cuotagenarismo.


----------



## CaCO3 (30 Ago 2022)

Sí, pero para eso es necesario que a alguien le importe que los pierdan; y a nadie le interesa lo que hagan estas petardas.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (31 Ago 2022)

tiene que ser la leche de humillante que te de por jugar al puto futbol y que siempre te ganen los torneos las norteamericanas
MUAHAHAHAHa

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSERS!!!!!!!
lololololol


----------



## casaire (31 Ago 2022)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> las malotas del vestuario habrán dado la consigna y las demás obedecen por miedo.



Si.. En un grupo de mujeres siempre hay una Beta Alpha.. LA QUE MANEJA EL ARNÉS , VAMOS. Y ésta incluso decidirá con quién se ducha ... El 90% de las mujeres futbolistas son lesbianas. ANTES SE HACÍAN MATRONAS , AHORA FUTBOLISTAS O DEL BALONMANO. VER UN PARTIDO DE FUTBOL DE MUJERES ES COMO VER A 4 TIPOS HACIENDO NATACIÓN SINCRONIZADA... NO ME CUADRA.¡¡¡¡¡¡¡.


----------



## Glokta (31 Ago 2022)

imagina que tienes que lidiar con 22 empoderaditas que no eran nadie hace 4 años y que ahora las han inflado todos los medios porque si. No entiendo del todo el hateo a este pavo, el equipo llego al techo que fue cuartos porque nuestras charitos patrias son peores individualmente que anglos y nórdicas. Las únicas que me parecían diferenciales dentro del equipo era una chiquitita que hacia buenas internadas de extremo y otra que jugaba de central/pivote que colgaba buenos balones arriba

Lo mejor es ponerles una mujer al mando, o destruye la competitividad del equipo porque "jo tia que mala suerte que medio equipo tenia la regla, para la próxima sera", o es una tirana sovietica que dará resultado pero acabara dejando tocada psicológicamente a mas de una


----------



## mirym94 (31 Ago 2022)

Verlas jugar es como ver coches de choque lo más aburrido que hay, además charos empoderadas, que se dediquen a otros deportes por qué les pesa el culo y audiencia cero patatero


----------



## Dj Puesto (31 Ago 2022)

Tengo un amigo que una vez entrenó a un equipo femenino, lo único positivo que sacó de todo eso es que al poco de largarse a tomar por culo por similares motivos se folló a la macha alfa, dice que perdió la fe en el deporte y que entrenar niños de 4 años es más serio , comportamientos pueriles, yolovalgoismo, partidos en domingo no se presentaba ni la capitana , al final hizo lo que debía follarse a la buena dando la razón a las feas que no jugaban y así irse por la puerta grande.


----------



## Castellano (31 Ago 2022)

Pues este fue nombrado en su momento para sustituir al anterior, al que también se le amotinaron, supuestamente por machista (aunque eso se lo sacaron de la manga 6 años después de hacerle dimitir)









Ignacio Quereda: “No voy a dimitir”


El técnico de la selección femenina se resiste a dejar el cargo tras 27 años a pesar del comunicado de las 23 jugadoras en el que pidieron su cese




elpais.com


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (31 Ago 2022)

Debe parecer eso El Corte Inglés


----------



## Yomateix (31 Ago 2022)

He buscado quienes son las capitanas ya que no sigo el fútbol femenino y he visto que las tres son del Barça y me ha recordado esta noticia de hace un año. Nunca un fútbol tan mediocre ha endiosado tanto a unas deportistas, es lo que tiene endiosarlas sin motivo. Parece que ya se ha vuelto una costumbre el obligar a que cambien el entrenador, un día es porque las hace trabajar mucho aunque se gane todo, otro es porque pierden por su culpa.....menudos egos les han inflado. Lo irónico es lo poco que importa realmente al aficionado este fútbol, por mucho que la prensa lo esté intentando meter con calzador como sea en pro de la "igualdad"

*Lluís Cortés pierde el pulso con el vestuario y deja el Barça femenino*

El técnico del Barça del triplete anuncia su adiós después de que las jugadoras pidieran a la directiva un relevo


----------



## Abc123CBA (31 Ago 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> tiene que ser muy duro estar entrenando con cosas así y no partirte la polla o acabar borracho.



El video que habría que poner cuando pidan el mismo salario que los tíos.


----------



## pamplinero (31 Ago 2022)

Pues que problema hay? Que todas ellas denuncien que les ha tocado una teta y ya con su testimonio va a la carcel unos cuantos dias y su vida estara arruinada.

Aunque luego se quede en nada porque no lo puedan demostrar, y salga de la carcel al cabo de unos dias, la mafia woke ya habra pontificado que es un violador y sera erraricado de toda vida social, laboral y deportiva. 


Y lo triste es que todo esto lo pueden hacer y sera legal y no tendra ninguna consecuencia para con ellas.


----------



## Beholder (31 Ago 2022)

Leo... "Vilda mantuvo reuniones individualizadas y algunas de las jugadoras* acabaron llorando*." 

No hay más preguntas.


----------



## ashe (31 Ago 2022)

Mira si el "fútbol" femenino tiene méritos propios que ni con los millones que le echan consigue captar adeptos, salvo algún familiar de las jugadoras y el mafioso de turno que se lucra de eso...


----------



## Bulbai (31 Ago 2022)

Mission dijo:


> Ni es fútbol, ni es femenino.



Fin del hilo. No le importa a nadie esta mierda.


----------



## Pura Sangre (31 Ago 2022)

Un entrenador como dios manda, ya les ha enseñado a hacer la cama. Ahora solo falta que les enseñe a limpiar y a planchar, y aún se podrán sacar unas mujeres de provecho de esas proto-charos


----------



## Trejo (31 Ago 2022)

El futuro será meter cuota de mujeres en el fútbol y baloncesto profesional masculinos. Veréis que divertido será ver un Madrid Barcelona con 5 coños en el 11 inicial de cada equipo.


----------



## Linterna Pirata (31 Ago 2022)

Pues a tomar por culo el seleccionador y de hecho, hasta podrían poner una entrenadora mujer.
Si el notas es un maulas es lo que hay.


----------



## skan (31 Ago 2022)

Que jueguen a la pelotita si quieren, pero que no les paguen con nuestros impuestos.


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (31 Ago 2022)

Oluja95 dijo:


> No hace falta, con dejar de correr y perder partidos hasta que echan al entrenador es suficiente. Gran muestra de profesionalidad y amor por los colores.
> 
> Pero vamos, que a mí el fútbol femenino me la suda, sois vosotras las que estáis hiperventilando con la noticia.



jugadores en la seleccion no tienen años de contrato firmado, se les deja de convocar si juegan mal y taluec.


----------



## das kind (31 Ago 2022)

No quieren entrenar tanto, no les gustan los horarios de entrenamiento, ni que no lleve a algunas jugadoras (sólo falta que pidan decidirlo ellas), dicen que las somete a mucha presión y que tiene un trato discriminatorio con las que menos juegan... 

Vamos que TODO SON COSAS SUBJETIVAS: "no me gusta", "no quiero", como siempre que se junta un grupo de mujeres. Así se cargaron al anterior seleccionador de fútbol, al de baloncesto y al entrenador del Barcelona, que lo había ganado todo.

Anda y que las den por el culo; putas niñatas con el ego inflado y que se creen diosas, cuando no interesa a nadie la mierda de espectáculo que dan.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (31 Ago 2022)

Siempre que las mujeres se unen es para joder a alguien pero a bloque las hijas de puta.
Para ayudar apagar un incendio o reforestar con pinos los bosques ya si eso otro rato.
Invertir en mujeres es lo mismo que regalar viviendas a un gitano.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (31 Ago 2022)

RogerLeFlur dijo:


> Según ellas, son demasiado buenas y es el entrenador (hombre) el que las lastra para poder conseguir sus objetivos. En definitiva, se han creído mejores de lo que son y la excusa que ponen es que no están bien entrenadas, y en vez de apechugar y mejorar, le echan la culpa al entrenador (hombre). En fin, que quieren a un pelele huelebragueros que aguante sus caprichitos y sus delirios de grandeza,
> 
> 
> *Selección Femenina España*
> ...



Otros supuestos casos que se hubieran podido haber dado y qué hubiera pasado en el foro si pidiesen la dimisión del entrenador o la entrenadora:

Entrenadora mujer y jugadoras (mujeres). La noticia os daría igual, ni la comentaríais.
Entrenadora mujer y jugadores (hombres). Echaríais toda la culpa a la entrenadora y la pondríais de vuelta y media, daríais la razón a los jugadores.
Entrenador hombre y jugadores (todos hombres). Aquí habría quien estuviera a favor y en contra de la expulsión del entrenador.

¿No os parece que sois muy injustos con las mujeres? Recordad a vuestras madres, abuelas, hijas, primas, sobrinas, nietas, amigas, etc. que tengáis. ¿Os gustaría que las tratasen mal?


----------



## Mitramaster2 (31 Ago 2022)

Cualquier equipo juvenil de primera división autonómica humilla al mejor equipo de fútbol femenino. Y quieren cobrar como jugadores de élite...En USA, la selección femenina parece que sí.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (31 Ago 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> Siempre que las mujeres se unen es para joder a alguien pero a bloque las hijas de puta.
> Para ayudar apagar un incendio o reforestar con pinos los bosques ya si eso otro rato.
> Invertir en mujeres es lo mismo que regalar viviendas a un gitano.



¿Tú has ayudado a apagar incendios o reforestar? Me parece que cuando planteas reforestar solo con pinos es porque no tienes mucha idea sobre el tipo de flora que hay ya que en la vida lo has hecho, hay más tipos de árboles aparte de los pinos.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (31 Ago 2022)

que la relación está estancada dicen
que pidan el divorcio jajajaja


----------



## jolu (31 Ago 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> tiene que ser muy duro estar entrenando con cosas así y no partirte la polla o acabar borracho.



Es que la portero tapa toda la portería.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ago 2022)

Thomas Robert Malthus dijo:


> que la relación está estancada dicen
> que pidan el divorcio jajajaja



Las mujeres lo llevan todo siempre al tema emocional y personal. Por eso no te las puedes tomar en serio.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Ago 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> tiene que ser muy duro estar entrenando con cosas así y no partirte la polla o acabar borracho.



Y estamos hablando del Lyon, actual campeón de la champions.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (31 Ago 2022)

Roma no paga a traidores


----------



## skan (31 Ago 2022)

Qué enseñen las tetas y a fregar


----------



## kusanagi (31 Ago 2022)

todo lo relacionado con esta mierda que últimamente nos quieren imponer. No veo futbol masculino en categoría alevín que es mejor que esta mierda que nos quieren imponer.

Y si como siempre.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (31 Ago 2022)

¿Hay precedente de esto? Es decir, que los jugadores pidan el cese del seleccionador.

Lo dije en otro hilo hace tiempo: un conocido estuvo vinculado muchos años a un club de fútbol, en la directiva, y con dos copas comentó una vez (es muy discreto, y en España te pueden crucificar según qué comentarios) que lo que había visto en un vestuario femenino no lo había visto en 40 años de fútbol en masculinos.
De movidas entre ellas (sexuales/emocionales), insultos, de ningunear a la que no estaba entre las amiguitas (bolleras), etc.


----------



## flanagan (31 Ago 2022)

Que quiten subvenciones encubiertas de las administraciones varias al fútbol femenino, por ejemplo para que en los mass-mierda se hable del tema, y tendrá la difusión del piragüismo.
Probablemente se puedan ver retransmisiones en las horas más profundas de teledeporte.


----------



## Romu (31 Ago 2022)

Me huelo que detrás de todo esto hay un troyano LGTBI+ y si no al tiempo.


----------



## Lionelhut (31 Ago 2022)

Vergüenza, vergüenza que sean mujeres de nuestro pais. Que alguien tire de hemeroteca, y repasemos si alguna seleccion de hombres ha cometido semejante traicion, pidiendo la dimisión de su mister porq no le gustaban sus gritos en el campo.

Siento entre vergüenza y rabia porque pasen cosas como esta.


----------



## fluffy (31 Ago 2022)

Entrenador. Si nos lees recuerda que nunca has de quedarte a solas con ninguna. Y en caso de que pase, encender siempre la grabadora.


----------



## kyohan (31 Ago 2022)

Que pongan a un moro de entrenador y se acaba el problema


----------



## Agente Coulson (31 Ago 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Otros supuestos casos que se hubieran podido haber dado y qué hubiera pasado en el foro si pidiesen la dimisión del entrenador o la entrenadora:
> 
> Entrenadora mujer y jugadoras (mujeres). La noticia os daría igual, ni la comentaríais.
> Entrenadora mujer y jugadores (hombres). Echaríais toda la culpa a la entrenadora y la pondríais de vuelta y media, daríais la razón a los jugadores.
> ...



Me gustaría que las trataran como a deportistas profesionales, que es lo que son.


----------



## Artorias (31 Ago 2022)

Hay que ser GILIPOLLAS para ser hombre y meterse a entenar a machorras feminazis empoderadas.

Todo lo que le pase al tonto del seleccionador este es poco...


----------



## Smoker (31 Ago 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> Otros supuestos casos que se hubieran podido haber dado y qué hubiera pasado en el foro si pidiesen la dimisión del entrenador o la entrenadora:
> 
> Entrenadora mujer y jugadoras (mujeres). La noticia os daría igual, ni la comentaríais.
> Entrenadora mujer y jugadores (hombres). Echaríais toda la culpa a la entrenadora y la pondríais de vuelta y media, daríais la razón a los jugadores.
> ...



NO.


----------



## Ulises 33 (31 Ago 2022)

Tias que no les ganan a un equipo de tercera división masculina y se creen algo.


----------



## Kabraloka (31 Ago 2022)

a nadie le importa esta mierda


----------



## elnota (31 Ago 2022)

Qué pasa, que no les deja hacer tik toks u ké?


----------



## Biluao (31 Ago 2022)

Ellas, digamos que entienden el deporte de otra manera.


----------



## Agosto (31 Ago 2022)

Porque la culpabilidad no va con ellas. Un entrenador y tío es precisamente lo que nivela la situación. Si pusieran a una entrenadora la batalla de Lepanto a su lado sería una anecdotilla.


----------



## Octubrista (31 Ago 2022)

Yo pondría a un comité autogestionado por ellas mismas... y las dejaría unas semanas solas, y que jueguen la competición.

Y alrededor, varios grupos de antidisturbiAs bien equipadas, para cuando llegue el momento.


----------



## AEM (31 Ago 2022)

pues cuando metan a una entrenadora el gallinero será una risión. Si sólo hay mujeres y no hay una figura masculina imponiendo orden la cosa siempre se desmadra. Ya lo veréis


----------



## Jonny Favourite (31 Ago 2022)

A ver mujeres y fútbol es un oximoron. Que llamen a esa mierda como quieran pero no es fútbol.

Si viese a maromos haciendo gimnasia rítmica también me parecería algo antinatural.


----------



## NIKK (31 Ago 2022)

¿Que les pasa ahora a las come almejas?


----------



## Murnau (31 Ago 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> tiene que ser muy duro estar entrenando con cosas así y no partirte la polla o acabar borracho.



Cómo pueden ser tan paquetes?

¿dice racismo en la valla? Siempre me han flipado las distopías, pero esta en que estamos, me parece una puta mierda pinchada en un palo.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (31 Ago 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> tiene que ser muy duro estar entrenando con cosas así y no partirte la polla o acabar borracho.



El recogepelotas merece un plus de productividad... La madre que las pario que poca destreza


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (31 Ago 2022)

estos machos lesbianos no pueden ser ya mas petardos cansinos ademas de falsos


----------



## carlitros_15 (31 Ago 2022)

Vaya! Mujeres echando la culpa a un hombre por su propia incompetencia! Quién lo iba a decir!


----------



## roquerol (31 Ago 2022)

No se lió en otro deporte femenino también? que se tumbaron al seleccionador. Luego se supo que había alguna pareja de bolleras a las que habían llamado la atención un par de veces...


----------



## Murnau (31 Ago 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> El futuro será meter cuota de mujeres en el fútbol y baloncesto profesional masculinos. Veréis que divertido será ver un Madrid Barcelona con 5 coños en el 11 inicial de cada equipo.



El maligno te oiga, el fútbol es mierda.


----------



## Murnau (31 Ago 2022)

Biluao dijo:


> Ellas, digamos que entienden el deporte de otra manera.



Que maravilla las slovakas, que feminidad hasta para ser de baloncesto, eso es lo único que entiendo yo.


----------



## hyugaa (31 Ago 2022)

Quien mira mujeres jugando al football ?


----------



## UpSpain (31 Ago 2022)

Ya nos las hacía reír.


----------



## morritos perfectitos (31 Ago 2022)

Perfumerias Paco dijo:


> El recogepelotas merece un plus de productividad... La madre que las pario que poca destreza



Acaban de desmentirlo en Newtral: el vídeo es de 2019 y se trata de un entrenamiento a fallar a propósito, machistas, que os lo creeis todo.


----------



## morritos perfectitos (31 Ago 2022)

Mejor que le hagan un sandwich, la cama con estirar las mantas y hacerla cuando cambias las sábanas vale.


----------



## birdland (31 Ago 2022)

morritos perfectitos dijo:


> Acaban de desmentirlo en Newtral: el vídeo es de 2019 y se trata de un entrenamiento a fallar a propósito, machistas, que os lo creeis todo.



Ufff 
Que susto, menos mal que newtral ha desmentido la noticia , me quedo más tranquilo


----------



## morritos perfectitos (31 Ago 2022)

Tiene que oler el vestuario como una lonja cuando acaban los partidos, ese hombre no sabe la suerte que tiene yéndose al paro, aunque acabe de limpiador de pozos negros va a sentir que su vida ha mejorado muchísimo cuando se aleje de esos efluvios a coño podrido de lesbianorra y ese ambiente charofeminista. Quizás entrene a un grupo de niños de 11 años en sus ratos libres y al menos vea algo más parecido al deporte.


----------



## FilibustHero (31 Ago 2022)

Ya hay que tener moral para ser entrenador de mujeres. Es como ir a la casa del padrino a prepararles pizzas y esperar que todo termine bien


----------



## rondo (31 Ago 2022)

Oluja95 dijo:


> No hace falta, con dejar de correr y perder partidos hasta que echan al entrenador es suficiente. Gran muestra de profesionalidad y amor por los colores.
> 
> Pero vamos, que a mí el fútbol femenino me la suda, sois vosotras las que estáis hiperventilando con la noticia.



Cuando pase me lo cuentas, vosotras dice jaja


----------



## rondo (31 Ago 2022)

Yomateix dijo:


> He buscado quienes son las capitanas ya que no sigo el fútbol femenino y he visto que las tres son del Barça y me ha recordado esta noticia de hace un año. Nunca un fútbol tan mediocre ha endiosado tanto a unas deportistas, es lo que tiene endiosarlas sin motivo. Parece que ya se ha vuelto una costumbre el obligar a que cambien el entrenador, un día es porque las hace trabajar mucho aunque se gane todo, otro es porque pierden por su culpa.....menudos egos les han inflado. Lo irónico es lo poco que importa realmente al aficionado este fútbol, por mucho que la prensa lo esté intentando meter con calzador como sea en pro de la "igualdad"
> 
> *Lluís Cortés pierde el pulso con el vestuario y deja el Barça femenino*
> 
> El técnico del Barça del triplete anuncia su adiós después de que las jugadoras pidieran a la directiva un relevo



Las del Madrid hicieron lo mismo con su entrenador


----------



## Luftwuaje (31 Ago 2022)

Que les pongan un trabolo de entrenador. Menudas víboras.


----------



## Passenger (31 Ago 2022)

Da la impresión de q quieren corralito LGTBI. Querrán una entrenadora de ésas q parece un señor algo andrógino. 
Dentro de unos años leeremos declaraciones de deportistas heteros contando las putadas y los acosos q les hacían sus compañeras rollobollo


----------



## racalmatt (31 Ago 2022)

VioGen is coming


----------



## circodelia2 (31 Ago 2022)

Lesbianorras con su cara de oler mierda, siempre liandola en el deporte, atractivo cero. 
....


----------



## Charo afgana (31 Ago 2022)

Oluja95 dijo:


> No hace falta, con dejar de correr y perder partidos hasta que echan al entrenador es suficiente. Gran muestra de profesionalidad y amor por los colores.
> 
> Pero vamos, que a mí el fútbol femenino me la suda, sois vosotras las que estáis hiperventilando con la noticia.



Bandera de Ucrania,
covidiano,
habla en femenino,
se enfada por este post,
comenta cosas sobre "masculinidad frágil",
es fan de Nathy Paluso 

*MUJER* subnormal al ignore.

(Es forera haciendo de forero, posiblemente una tarada de esas del foro de las "primas")


----------



## Poncho129 (31 Ago 2022)

Vamos a ver... son una puta mierda como todas las taradas que "juegan al fútbol" para demostrar su empoderamiento. Que las entrene una tía a ver qué pasa.
En fin, cosas de bolleras desabridas sin tetas. Todas planas y con coletita e igual de subnormales. Parecen todas clónicas, las muy hijas de puta. Son intercambiables e igual de tuercebotas. Parece mentira que les paguen a esas payasas que tienen el nivel futbolístico de una boñiga de mierda. Yo creo que lo que les va es el attention whore y el vivir del cuento, si no no me lo explico.
De todas formas no creo que a nadie le importe una mierda las taradeces de esas payasas subvencionadas. ¿Ver un "partido de bolleras chochoamargado? Yo, desde luego no pienso someterme a semejante insufrible tortura. Vaya panda de inútiles.


----------



## Poncho129 (31 Ago 2022)

Lorem Ipsum dijo:


> Precisamente la selección femenina dió un salto de calidad y ahora está dónde está precisamente por la llegada de este tío.
> 
> En cuanto echaron al paco-entrenador que había antes todo cambió.



¿Salto de calidad? Ja, ja, ja. Que no salten tan alto, que lo mismo se caen.
¿Mujeres y fútbol? Vamos hombre, no me hagas reir. Te aseguro que no hay nada más ridículo.


----------



## Charo afgana (31 Ago 2022)

Fra Diavolo dijo:


> ¿Hay precedente de esto? Es decir, que los jugadores pidan el cese del seleccionador.
> 
> Lo dije en otro hilo hace tiempo: un conocido estuvo vinculado muchos años a un club de fútbol, en la directiva, y con dos copas comentó una vez (es muy discreto, y en España te pueden crucificar según qué comentarios) que lo que había visto en un vestuario femenino no lo había visto en 40 años de fútbol en masculinos.
> De movidas entre ellas (sexuales/emocionales), insultos, de ningunear a la que no estaba entre las amiguitas (bolleras), etc.



Precedente?

Al anterior a este le hicieron igual  

Y es algo habitual en equipos femeninos, en la selección de baloncesto pasó lo mismo.









El polémico Quereda dimite como seleccionador del fútbol femenino


La federación de fútbol designa a Jorge Vilda como nuevo entrenador de la absoluta




www.google.com


----------



## Poncho129 (31 Ago 2022)

Glokta dijo:


> imagina que tienes que lidiar con 22 empoderaditas que no eran nadie hace 4 años y que ahora las han inflado todos los medios porque si. No entiendo del todo el hateo a este pavo, el equipo llego al techo que fue cuartos porque nuestras charitos patrias son peores individualmente que anglos y nórdicas. Las únicas que me parecían diferenciales dentro del equipo era una chiquitita que hacia buenas internadas de extremo y otra que jugaba de central/pivote que colgaba buenos balones arriba
> 
> Lo mejor es ponerles una mujer al mando, o destruye la competitividad del equipo porque "jo tia que mala suerte que medio equipo tenia la regla, para la próxima sera", o es una tirana sovietica que dará resultado pero acabara dejando tocada psicológicamente a mas de una



La chiquitita hacía buenas internadas o buenas mamadas? No me digas que te has torturado viendo esa mierda.


----------



## djvan (31 Ago 2022)

RogerLeFlur dijo:


> Según ellas, son demasiado buenas y es el entrenador (hombre) el que las lastra para poder conseguir sus objetivos. En definitiva, se han creído mejores de lo que son y la excusa que ponen es que no están bien entrenadas, y en vez de apechugar y mejorar, le echan la culpa al entrenador (hombre). En fin, que quieren a un pelele huelebragueros que aguante sus caprichitos y sus delirios de grandeza,
> 
> 
> *Selección Femenina España*
> ...



a mi lo que me hace gracia es que pone que piden la dimisión..

No hijas no, estáis pidiendo el despido


----------



## Poncho129 (31 Ago 2022)

skan dijo:


> Qué enseñen las tetas y a fregar



Tampoco tienen mucho que enseñar, la verdad.


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (31 Ago 2022)

elcoto dijo:


> quieren a uno con mejores dotes.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1173869



Que mejores dotes?
Lo del rabo está muy exagerado, sobretodo gracias al porno judio, la polla negra ademas de asquerosa como todo negro, es grande en reposo porque en sus lugares infernales naturales de esta especie casihumana hace mucho calor, asi que tienen que transpirar mucho para evacuar el calor corporal. En cambio en los lugares mitologicos de escandinavia con tanto frio, la polla del Ario permanence pequeña en reposo, evitando disipar el calor y crece hasta reventar en accion.

Monkey can't compete.


----------



## Shudra (31 Ago 2022)

El fútbol femenino es una mierda. Ellas son claramente peores que los tíos y nunca moverán la pasta que ellos mueven, salvo que nos la saquen a los españoles con impuestos. Para que las mujeres triunfen en algo, tiene que estar ahí el Estado robando al hombre trabajador.


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ago 2022)




----------



## Culozilla (31 Ago 2022)

Lesbianas quieren quitar a un hombre de entrenador porque les hace trabajar. Y, como la culpa nunca es de la mujer, sin duda él es el inútil.

Seguramente quieren meter a una gorda bollera para que puedan discutir la táctica del partido mientras se comen el coño en la ducha.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (31 Ago 2022)

Jolines es que las exige un poco, lo ideal es que ganemos todas jijijiji... Y queremos cobrar igual que los machirulos jijijiji.... Me han violado jijijiji


----------



## perrosno (31 Ago 2022)

Estas lo que quieren es un entrenadore, está claro


----------



## Busher (31 Ago 2022)

CUANDO NO GANO ES POR CULPA DE OTROS

-Frenando Alonso-


----------



## DOM + (31 Ago 2022)

En el barsa pasó lo mismo. Lo ganaron todo con un entrenador y las tias lo echaron. Porque sí.

No esta pagado tener que aguantar y gestionar a un grupo de tias. Y mas con media plantilla liada con otra media y rollos. No tiene que ser el ambiente tóxico y puñaladas, celos, envidias, odios...

Quien haya trabajado en un lugar alguna vez con gran mayoría mujeres lo sabe.

Ademas acojonante que se les permita todo.


----------



## DOM + (31 Ago 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> tiene que ser muy duro estar entrenando con cosas así y no partirte la polla o acabar borracho.



Y cobrando una pasta!

Y mucho de subvenciones. Que puta guerra hace falta.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (31 Ago 2022)

RogerLeFlur dijo:


> Según ellas, son demasiado buenas y es el entrenador (hombre) el que las lastra para poder conseguir sus objetivos. En definitiva, se han creído mejores de lo que son y la excusa que ponen es que no están bien entrenadas, y en vez de apechugar y mejorar, le echan la culpa al entrenador (hombre). En fin, que quieren a un pelele huelebragueros que aguante sus caprichitos y sus delirios de grandeza,
> 
> 
> *Selección Femenina España*
> ...



muy tipico de seres caprichosos e inmaduros echar la culpa de sus propios fracasos a otros ...


----------



## dac1 (31 Ago 2022)

Charos de mda futboleras dixit


----------



## Lian (31 Ago 2022)

Joder que circo...  

Lo mejor son los motivos, "_*mala gestión en cuanto a la sobrecarga de minutos, forzando en algún caso a lesiones de más o menos gravedad..." *_a lo mejor es que el fútbol no está hecho para las mujeres...


----------



## Bud_Spencer (31 Ago 2022)

Tortilleras resentidas.


----------



## Jorge de Burgos (31 Ago 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Joder que circo...
> 
> Lo mejor son los motivos, "_*mala gestión en cuanto a la sobrecarga de minutos, forzando en algún caso a lesiones de más o menos gravedad..." *_a lo mejor es que el fútbol no está hecho para las mujeres...



Quieren dar un salto de competitividad hacia adelante, pero entrenando menos.


----------



## Otrasvidas (31 Ago 2022)

Que contraten a una mujer. A ver si con suerte traen a una Anna Tarrés tiránica que las meta en cintura.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (31 Ago 2022)

Cosas de mujeres...


----------



## Tubiegah (31 Ago 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Pensé que el título era literal.



no has sido el único...


----------



## Otrasvidas (31 Ago 2022)

katrasti dijo:


> Al final a ver quien coño quiere entrenar a un equipo de fútbol femenino
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que un tipo entrene a un equipo de fútbol o baloncesto femenino es temerario, porque son nidos de lesbianas que odian a los hombres.


----------



## Gotthard (31 Ago 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Que contraten a una mujer. A ver si con suerte traen a una Anna Tarrés tiránica que las meta en cintura.



Si, es lo que quieren. Fusta y cara de vinagre. Todo lo demás no lo aceptan. Son mujeres.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (31 Ago 2022)

HelloAsilvestrados dijo:


> hay más tipos de árboles aparte de los pinos.



no me gusta presumir de nada , pero precisamente , participe en un reforestado de pinos .
me tocaba hacer eso y otras cosas más , lo que odiaba era ser boy scout , si en un raid , te tocaba compañera en lugar de compañero , eso no era un raid era el calvario que sufrió jesucristo antes de ser cruzificado.


----------



## reconvertido (31 Ago 2022)

RogerLeFlur dijo:


> Según ellas, son demasiado buenas y es el entrenador (hombre) el que las lastra para poder conseguir sus objetivos. En definitiva, se han creído mejores de lo que son y la excusa que ponen es que no están bien entrenadas, y en vez de apechugar y mejorar, le echan la culpa al entrenador (hombre). En fin, que quieren a un pelele huelebragueros que aguante sus caprichitos y sus delirios de grandeza,
> 
> 
> *Selección Femenina España*
> ...



La rubia de verde está muy buena (excepto por el gesto de oler a mierda) pero le hace falta un bofetón.


----------



## reconvertido (31 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si, es lo que quieren. Fusta y cara de vinagre. Todo lo demás no lo aceptan. Son mujeres.



Es que es lo que necesitan.
BDSM.
O las sometes, o atacan para ser sometidas.
Hasta que los hombres no comprendáis eso...


----------



## reconvertido (31 Ago 2022)

RogerLeFlur dijo:


> Según ellas, son demasiado buenas y es el entrenador (hombre) el que las lastra para poder conseguir sus objetivos. En definitiva, se han creído mejores de lo que son y la excusa que ponen es que no están bien entrenadas, y en vez de apechugar y mejorar, le echan la culpa al entrenador (hombre). En fin, que quieren a un pelele huelebragueros que aguante sus caprichitos y sus delirios de grandeza,
> 
> 
> *Selección Femenina España*
> ...



La queja se extiende al *poco nivel de los entrenamientos *y al límite que el técnico pone en algún miembro del _staff _a la hora de trabajar tareas específicas.

A estas anormales de carrito ideologizadas (que no entienden la diferencia de fisiología entre hombres y mujeres), las ponía CON MEDIDAS OBJETIVAS a hacer todo lo que piden.
Y calcular el número de lesiones que se generan (y la falta de rendimiento posterior, claro).
Y las penalizaba después en sus contratos, claro.


----------



## DarkNight (31 Ago 2022)

RogerLeFlur dijo:


> Según ellas, son demasiado buenas y es el entrenador (hombre) el que las lastra para poder conseguir sus objetivos. En definitiva, se han creído mejores de lo que son y la excusa que ponen es que no están bien entrenadas, y en vez de apechugar y mejorar, le echan la culpa al entrenador (hombre). En fin, que quieren a un pelele huelebragueros que aguante sus caprichitos y sus delirios de grandeza,
> 
> 
> *Selección Femenina España*
> ...




Las Charos de Antena3, Sexta y TVE, les han hecho creer que son DIVAS, estrellas, a pesar de que NADIE las ve

No es la primera vez que lo hacen. Hace años ya expulsaron a un entrenador (más viejo que éste) a base de llorar en TV

Quieren una ENTRENADORA (mujer mejor) que les conceda sus caprichos, les diga que son muy bonitas y empoderadas, y que lo hacen todo de puta madre. Criticarlas está prohibido. No se puede tener a unas niñatas mal criadas y bolleras en el vestuario, ese es el problema


----------



## Adler Paulson (31 Ago 2022)

Si el entrenador fuera transgenero, no pasaría eso


----------



## Charlie_69 (31 Ago 2022)

Bueno esto lo hacen los jugadores todo el rato tambien, en el barça a luis enrique, y setien, que querian alguien que no les obligase a entrenar mucho como valverde o el tata, entrenadores pelele, en el psg igual, a neymar no le gustaba emery y lo echaron, en el madrid desde mourinho no hay un entrenador que mande.... 

La cosa es que estos jugadores al menos se entiende de donde viene el ego, que es malo para ellos pero bueno, pero estas inutiles?? en fin



Bueno he leido la noticia, y el trato desigual y lo de que las jugadoras lloren despues de hablar es para reirse, pero si es verdad que pone poca intensidad en los entrenamientos y lo que quieren es esforzarse mas podria venir bien un cambio


En el caso de los hombres de arriba la cama la hacian porque les obligaba a entrenar, a charlas tacticas diarias, porque ponia de suplente al amigo de no se quien, porque obligaba a presionar arriba, porq hacia jugar a un jugador en una posicion q el no queria, pero si es vd que lo que quieren las chicas es correr mas, pues lo mismo si es culpa del entrenador


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (31 Ago 2022)

Agente Coulson dijo:


> Me gustaría que las trataran como a deportistas profesionales, que es lo que son.



Por supuesto pero sin caer en el insulto que es lo que aquí se hace.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (31 Ago 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> NO.



Supongo que la respuesta es a la segunda pregunta que he planteado


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (31 Ago 2022)

Camarlengolazo dijo:


> no me gusta presumir de nada , pero precisamente , participe en un reforestado de pinos .
> me tocaba hacer eso y otras cosas más , lo que odiaba era ser boy scout , si en un raid , te tocaba compañera en lugar de compañero , eso no era un raid era el calvario que sufrió jesucristo antes de ser cruzificado.



Con lo cual estás dando a entender que no entiendes sobre repoblación, simplemente obedeciste ordenes de alguien que te dijo que debías hacer eso, sin saber si las ordenes eran o no correctas. ¿Y si la especie que plantaste no correspondía con la zona y tenía que ser otro tipo de árbol? reforestación | Ciencia para llevar


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ago 2022)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> Que contraten a una mujer. A ver si con suerte traen a una Anna Tarrés tiránica que las meta en cintura.



Pasó lo mismo con Tarrés, una vez logrado el éxito, fueron a por ella.... porque eso es lo curioso, que esas quejas siempre vienen cuando el éxito y el estatus se ha logrado, que cachualidá!! 

2012, después del éxito de Londres:









Quince nadadoras denuncian los abusos de Anna Tarrés


Anna TarrésQuince nadadoras han denunciado las supuestas malas formas de Anna Tarrés, la ex seleccionadora española de natación sincronizada, en forma de una carta que ha...




www.lavanguardia.com













Quince nadadoras denuncian insultos y vejaciones de Anna Tarrés


Denuncian frases como "trágate el vómito, queda hora y media de entrenamiento" o "no te hagas la estrecha si te has follado a todo lo que se mueve".




www.libertaddigital.com













Un grupo de 15 exnadadoras de sincronizada cargan contra Anna Tarrés


Firman una carta en la que exponen los presuntos abusos que cometió con ellas la exentrenadora del equipo español




www.elperiodico.com













¿Marihuana? Anna Tarrés podría haber tapado un positivo de una de sus chicas


Primero fue su destitución y ahora a Anna Tarrés se le acusa de tapar posibles positivos. Paola Tirados y Cristina Violán, que abandonaron el equipo de




www.elconfidencial.com













“Jamás he maltratado a mis nadadoras”


Anna Tarrés rompe su silencio y acusa a la Federación de estar detrás de la carta contra sus métodos




elpais.com





2015 ya empiezan las matizaciones y el "yo no he sido":









Mengual: “Anna Tarrés y yo no somos amigas, pero no le he hecho la cama”


Parece que la rebelión se ha apaciguado, pero la natación sincronizada ha vivido sus momentos más tensos en las últimas semanas. La destitución de Anna Tarrés




www.elconfidencial.com





Llegan las Olimpiadas de Río de Janeiro de 2016 y las de Sincronizada se quedan fuera, estrepitoso y bochornoso fracaso:









El equipo español de natación sincronizada no estará en los Juegos Olímpicos de Río


El equipo español de natación sincronizada no logró una de las tres plazas que dan acceso a los Juegos Olímpicos de Río 2016, tras finalizar en quinta posición en el Preolímpico




www.elconfidencial.com













JJOO Río 2016 | Natación sincronizada | El equipo español de natación sincronizada se queda fuera de los Juegos - RTVE.es


El equipo español de natación sincronizada no ha conseguido una de las tres plazas que dan acceso a la competición olímpica, tras finalizar en...



www.rtve.es





Y Ana Tarrés suelta el "te lo dije"...









Anna Tarres acusa a Ona Carbonell del fiasco de la sincronizada por 'borrarse'


La exseleccionadora española de natación sincronizada y actual seleccionadora de Ucrania, Anna Tarrés, ha apuntado que "la vanidad y el odio" hacia ella del actual equipo técnico de la Federación Española (RFEN) "se les ha vuelto en contra" con el fiasco olímpico para Río de Janeiro, al tiempo...



ecodiario.eleconomista.es





Y entonces la Carbonell y la Mengual, al no poder culpar a la Tarrés, culpan de su fracaso a "Los Jueces", que son unos machirulos heteropatriarcales, y les tienen manía y tal...









Las acusaciones de Gemma Mengual y Ona Carbonell que encienden la polémica en Río 2016


Río 2016: Las nadadoras ponen en duda las puntuaciones de los jueces y creen que las intentan relegar.




www.lavanguardia.com





Eso si, Ona Carbonell ya es una Celebrity y participa en Masterchef....









Ona Carbonell gana la final de MasterChef Celebrity con un menú Olímpico, de un nivel nunca visto en el programa


Tras una semana de descanso, se ha celebrado la esperada final de MasterChef Celebrity, en la que se han enfrentado Paz Vega, Ona Carbonell, Mario Vaquerizo y...




www.directoalpaladar.com





Y Gemma Mengual ya es una habitual del Pasapalabra, y demás concursillos de la tele...









El error de Gemma Mengual en «Pasapalabra» que no gustará a los amantes del cine (y de «El Padrino»)


La nadadora y medallista olímpica marró al tratar de responder una sencilla pregunta relativa al icónico largometraje de Francis Ford Coppola




www.abc.es





La natación sincronizada era solo un medio para su fin, hacerse famosos, que les hagan casito, y vivir del Faranduleo; y para ello se iban a cargar a quien hiciera falta, incluyendo a su mentora que las llevó a lo mas alto.

Nihil Nobum sub Sole, jijijijiji!!


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (31 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Que pongan una tía de entrenadora. Y utilleras, y masajistas, y preparadoras físicas, y psicólogas. Todo tías, ni un sólo tío. A mí me parece bien.
> 
> Las risas vendrán solas.



Suena a barco de guerra de la marina noruega.


----------



## Gotthard (31 Ago 2022)

Mujer y deporte, derroición asegurada.

Veamos esta ciclista que un espectador de una carrera la grita "te pesa el culo!" y la otra sale con que es machista y que ella es bulimica y la ofende mucho sus sentimientitios. Anda que si un jugador de futbol parara el partido porque alguien de la grada le ha insultado.... pero son mujeres.


----------



## Gotthard (31 Ago 2022)

Lian dijo:


> Joder que circo...
> 
> Lo mejor son los motivos, "_*mala gestión en cuanto a la sobrecarga de minutos, forzando en algún caso a lesiones de más o menos gravedad..." *_a lo mejor es que el fútbol no está hecho para las mujeres...



Es decir.... hacer deporte cansa. Panda de vagas.

Y luego las enfrentas a un equipo de chavalillos y tienen hecho el partido a los 20 minutos.









USA women's world champions lose 5-2 to 15-year-old boys


The USA women's football team were convincingly beaten by a team of adolescents in a embarrassing defeat for the world champions. They lost 5-2 against Dallas Under-15s.




www.dailymail.co.uk





Eso si, la culpa es siempre del maestro armero que es un machista opresor.


----------



## qbit (31 Ago 2022)

Con el fútbol feminoide van a tener los problemas del fútbol masculino multiplicados por el carácter de las mujeres, aunque sean la mayoría lesbianas, o aumentado por eso mismo.

Lo bueno es que como a nadie le interesa eso, el seleccionador puede hacer limpieza en la selección, echando a las chulas y metiendo a otras, que a nadie le va a importar ni nadie se va a fijar, cosa que en el fútbol masculino es muchísimo más jodido de hacer, pues si echas a un famoso del equipo parte de la afición se cabrea.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (31 Ago 2022)

Shy dijo:


> Que pongan una tía de entrenadora. Y utilleras, y masajistas, y preparadoras físicas, y psicólogas. Todo tías, ni un sólo tío. A mí me parece bien.
> 
> Las risas vendrán solas.



Gozosos y sabrosos vídeos íbamos a tener para comentar amistosamente, jijijiij


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (31 Ago 2022)

Trejo dijo:


> El futuro será meter cuota de mujeres en el fútbol y baloncesto profesional masculinos. Veréis que divertido será ver un Madrid Barcelona con 5 coños en el 11 inicial de cada equipo.



Y loa seis restantes serán negros para tenerlas contentas. Supongo que en el banquillo habrá algún asiático y algún payoponi para eso de las cuotas


----------



## Zarpa (31 Ago 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Con el fútbol feminoide van a tener los problemas del fútbol masculino multiplicados por el carácter de las mujeres, aunque sean la mayoría lesbianas, o aumentado por eso mismo.
> 
> Lo bueno es que como a nadie le interesa eso, el seleccionador puede hacer limpieza en la selección, echando a las chulas y metiendo a otras, que a nadie le va a importar ni nadie se va a fijar, cosa que en el fútbol masculino es muchísimo más jodido de hacer, pues si echas a un famoso del equipo parte de la afición se cabrea.



Al betazo habría que echarlo por no haber hecho eso desde el principio.


----------



## zirick (31 Ago 2022)

Mira que intentan llamar la atención y nada, el fútbol chicas sigue siendo un mierdón


----------



## Marvelita (31 Ago 2022)

Seguramente quieran poner a una "entrenadora"...

No sigo el futbol en general, pero si un grupo de mujeres le dice a un hombre que se tiene que ir lo mejor y mas seguro para su integridad legal es que se vaya. Si no se va por las buenas se ira por las malas, esto es, una denuncia de acoso, toqueteos, miradas...

Yo si las creo hermanos


----------



## No al NOM (31 Ago 2022)

La mitad son bolleras

Cuanta mierda y solo llevan 2 años en la élite de las mujeres


----------



## No al NOM (31 Ago 2022)

Malditas putas zorras de mierda

Expulsarlas a todas coño, no hay huevos ya en este país


----------



## No al NOM (31 Ago 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Mujer y deporte, derroición asegurada.
> 
> Veamos esta ciclista que un espectador de una carrera la grita "te pesa el culo!" y la otra sale con que es machista y que ella es bulimica y la ofende mucho sus sentimientitios. Anda que si un jugador de futbol parara el partido porque alguien de la grada le ha insultado.... pero son mujeres.



Esa puta es una att whore, aparte es una guarra de cojones, enseñando las tetas cada día. Y esas poses de puta en medio del campo.

Que asco me dan estas tías


----------



## chocolate (31 Ago 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Pasó lo mismo con Tarrés, una vez logrado el éxito, fueron a por ella.... porque eso es lo curioso, que esas quejas siempre vienen cuando el éxito y el estatus se ha logrado, que cachualidá!!
> 
> 2012, después del éxito de Londres:
> 
> ...



No había seguido los acontecientos después de la denuncia. BRVTAL es poco!!


----------



## Abort&cospelo (31 Ago 2022)

Si no saben follar que no se metan a putas.


----------



## ApartapeloS (31 Ago 2022)

La Escuela de Empoderamiento Para Mujeres abre el plazo de inscripción


El último día para apuntarse a los cuatro cursos del programa será el 14 de septiembre, y el 12 para el de autoestima




www.diariovasco.com





A lo mejor es que han pasado por esta escuela


----------



## Manero (31 Ago 2022)

Vilda es un matao puesto a dedo en la Selección por amiguismo con el calvo de la Federación, y es un lastre para que la Selección femenina pueda competir por títulos.

Dicho esto las jugadoras han actuado mal. En el mundo del fútbol siempre han habido formas más sutiles de hacerle la cama a un mal entrenador hasta lograr echarlo, y no pedir su destitucion públicamente como han hecho ellas.


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ago 2022)

chocolate dijo:


> No había seguido los acontecientos después de la denuncia. BRVTAL es poco!!



Y ya anticipa por donde irá lo de estas, cuando se metan el ostión, culparán a los árbitros, o a la FEF, o a la FIFA, que son machistas, y heteropatriarcales y tal, y a hacer el cásting, pa ver si las pillan sitio en el Faranduleo, en el Sálvame Deluxe, el Pasapalabra, el Masterchef o la Isla de los Famosetes.


----------



## Joaquim (31 Ago 2022)

Abort&cospelo dijo:


> Si no saben follar que no se metan a putas.



Cierto, en esta vida, hasta para puta hay que valer.


----------



## Joaquim (1 Sep 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Pasó lo mismo con Tarrés, una vez logrado el éxito, fueron a por ella.... porque eso es lo curioso, que esas quejas siempre vienen cuando el éxito y el estatus se ha logrado, que cachualidá!!
> 
> 2012, después del éxito de Londres:
> 
> ...



El patrón de me arrimo a gente con talento y currante que me haga triunfar, una vez logrado el éxito les difamo y les hago la cama, me creo que soy la reostia, y me termino llevando la gran ostia, también lo replica la Farandulera Mai Meneses respecto a su ex-pareja musical y sentimental, Kim Fanlo.....









Nena Daconte relata el tormento que sufrió durante su relación con Kim Fanlo


Nena Daconte, el antes dúo artífice del éxito Tenía tanto que darte, parece que fue un tormento para Mai Meneses, la vocalista que fue la primera expulsada de la




www.lavanguardia.com













Mai Meneses (Nena Daconte) narra su ruptura de Kim Fanlo y el maltrato de la industria


La artista ha usado las redes sociales para contar cómo vivió ella el final de este conocido grupo de pop




www.vanitatis.elconfidencial.com










MEMORIAS DE MAI MENESES (NENA DACONTE): 44 AÑOS, ENMURADA, POLIFOLLADA, YONKI Y CON TRASTORNO BIPOLAR (UNA MUJER ESPAÑOLA DEL SIGLO XXI)


Acaba de publicar un libro para contarnos lo maravilloso que ha sido su carrusel y que ahora está mejor que nunca: casada con una beta proveedor que tiene que aguantar sus neuras y madre de dos niños- Un clásico. Mai Meneses (Nena Daconte): “Necesitaba quitarme todas esas caretas y que la...




www.burbuja.info






Lo dicho, es un patrón que se repite bastante; bigotudas, ni con un palo oiga, para darles de comer aparte!!


----------



## Joaquim (1 Sep 2022)

Chicas, yuhuuu, tengo vuestro preparador físico ideal nenas, whoooo!! Es guapo, fuerte, carismático y famosete!! Venga nenas, dadle una oportunidad!!


----------



## Joaquim (2 Sep 2022)

__





Marca llora: Nadie quiere a la Selección Femenina


Lloran porque ninguna ciudad ni estadio ha solicitado albergar los dos últimos partidos de clasificación para el mundial de las chicas, por lo que tendrán que jugar en el campo que tienen asignado en Las Rozas, con aforo para solo 1500 aficionados. Y añaden que la Federación ha estado dispuesta...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## chocolate (2 Sep 2022)

Estoy empezando a ver un patrón en todo esto... 









Un director de teatro denuncia a cuatro actrices por acusarlo de "misógino" y de abuso de poder en las redes sociales


El denunciante, que también es profesor de la Escuela de Arte Dramático de Sevilla (ESAD), ha solicitado además que se les abra expediente disciplinario por poner en tela de juicio su "profesionalidad e integridad como educador" y por "incitación al odio por ser hombre" Más noticias en...




www.diariodesevilla.es


----------



## RayoSombrio (2 Sep 2022)

Que las entrene una feminazi como ellas, seguro que les va muuucho mejor. De todos modos, a nadie le interesa el fútbol femenino.


----------



## Justo Bueno (23 Sep 2022)

Hay un misterio en este rollo de las jugadores contra el seleccionador, que no sabemos y ellas no hablan..... o bien son unas locas del coño y quieren tirar al seleccionador "porque ellos lo valen".... ¿que pensáis?

Las tias dicen que están afectadas psicológicamente, emocionalmente, que les afecta la salud.... están arrastrando por el barro el nombre de la selección española.... ¿que coño ha hecho Vilda? ¿¿tocamientos, una violación, bullying??

La única solución que se ve a esto es la dimisión del seleccionador, pero joder ceder a chantajes....... la selección española del megachupiguay fútbol femenino, se ha desintegrado.

Quince jugadoras renuncian a la Selección Española de fútbol, chantaje para que el seleccionador sea destituido o forzarlo a dimitir


----------



## Artorias (23 Sep 2022)

Justo Bueno dijo:


> Quince jugadoras renuncian a la Selección después de que Rubiales no aceptara el chantaje de la destitución de Vilda
> 
> Hay un misterio en este rollo de las jugadores contra el seleccionador, que no sabemos y ellas no hablan..... o bien son unas locas del coño y quieren tirar al seleccionador "porque ellos lo valen".... ¿que pensáis?
> 
> ...



Aqui no hay ningun misterio, lo que pasa es que a las princesitas empoderadas feminazis se les ha metido entre ceja y ceja echar al seleccionador porque lo culpan de sus facrasos y ya sabemos como son las locas del coño empoderadas cuando se les mete algo en la cabeza...

No van a acusar al entrenador de nada relacionado con abusos, violencia de genero y demas porque hacerlo ahora seria muy descarado y pondria muy en evidencia lo que es una denuncia falsa, esas que no existen...

Eso si, el que van a sembrar la duda y mierdear la reputacion del entrenador ni lo dudes. Por eso no quiere ninguna de las empoderaditas conceder una entrevista o responder preguntas, porque no tienen "ovarios" (como ellas dicen) suficientes para acusar falsamente al entrenador (no se quieren comer una denuncia) y no van a reconocer en publico que esto es simplemente fruto de un capricho absurdo.

Lo de poner en el comunicado lo de que esto les afecta emocionalmente y demas es, segun la radio, para cubrirse las espaldas y que no las puedan sancionar por no ir con la seleccion sin motivo justificado, ya que pueden ser sancionadas con hasta 5 años de inhabilitacion para jugar hasta en sus clubes y multas economicas bastante altas.

Lo que esta pasando con el futbol femenino, esto y lo de las arbitras, es el ejemplo de lo pasa cuando se les da un protagonismo que no tienen a unas princesitas caprichosas cuya actividad no importa a nadie, pues sucede que se empoderan de mas, se creen que de verdad importan a alguien, van de creciditas y te cogen no solo el brazo, sino hasta el hombro, cuando les da la mano.

Pero bueno, al menos se estan poniendo en evidencia ellas solas y muchos hemos pasado de sentir indiferencia hacia el futbol femenino a cogerle asco y repulsa.

Lo unico malo de todo esto es que el capricho de 4 empoderadas nos esta costando pasta a todos los españoles en forma de subvenciones y demas.


----------



## daesrd (23 Sep 2022)

Don Redondón dijo:


> tiene que ser muy duro estar entrenando con cosas así y no partirte la polla o acabar borracho.



JODER QUE PUNTERÍA


----------



## Tercios (23 Sep 2022)

_Dinero de nadie _bien gastado.


----------



## daesrd (23 Sep 2022)

Artorias dijo:


> Aqui no hay ningun misterio, lo que pasa es que a las princesitas empoderadas feminazis se les ha metido entre ceja y ceja echar al seleccionador porque lo culpan de sus facrasos y ya sabemos como son las locas del coño empoderadas cuando se les mete algo en la cabeza...
> 
> No van a acusar al entrenador de nada relacionado con abusos, violencia de genero y demas porque hacerlo ahora seria muy descarado y pondria muy en evidencia lo que es una denuncia falsa, esas que no existen...
> 
> ...



Pero la culpa no es de esas desgraciadas, al menos no la mayor, sino de quienes las llevan a ese estado mental...


----------



## Abrojo (23 Sep 2022)

No se negocia con terroristas. Bien por Rubiales


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (23 Sep 2022)

Ojo que ahora Manolo Rapinoe llega para apoyar a las Charos caprichosas


----------



## Joaquim (23 Sep 2022)

Chocolate Sexy dijo:


> Ojo que ahora Manolo Rapinoe llega para apoyar a las Charos caprichosas



Manolo Rapinoe, el que ganó el Mundial Femnino gracias al apoyo arbitral contra estas mismas Charos Caprichosas cuando curraban de verdad?









Irene Paredes estalla por los penaltis del España-Estados Unidos: "Siempre es más fácil pitar de cara a las campeonas"


Irene Paredes fue una de las grandes protagonistas del España-Estados Unidos, que acabó con la honrosa eliminación de las de Jorge Vilda. La capita...




www.20minutos.es













Así fue el polémico penalti que eliminó a España del Mundial femenino


La buena imagen de España ante toda una Estados Unidos quedó empañada por una decisión de la árbitra húngara Katalin Kulcsar: el segundo penalti qu...




www.20minutos.es





Jojojo, ay que me parto!!


----------



## Joaquim (23 Sep 2022)

RayoSombrio dijo:


> Que las entrene una feminazi como ellas, seguro que les va muuucho mejor. De todos modos, a nadie le interesa el fútbol femenino.



No, que las entrene una de ellas, si tan listas son y tanto saben, que lo demuestren; es muy fácil criticar el trabajo de otro cuando no estás en sus zapatos, como dice el refrán, "Los toros se ven muy bien desde la barrera"; venga, que se ponga una de ellas a entrenar, que dicen que tanto saben, venga valientes!!

Después, cuando fracasen estrepitosamente, culparán al primer "machirulo" que pase por allí, al árbitro mismamente, como hicieron Gemma Mengual y Ona Carbonell tras cargarse a la seleccionadora de natación sincronizada, Anna Tarrés, y ocupar su puesto.... ellas que tanto sabían, ellas que tantas lecciones daban, ya se vio, ya!!









Quince nadadoras denuncian insultos y vejaciones de Anna Tarrés


Denuncian frases como "trágate el vómito, queda hora y media de entrenamiento" o "no te hagas la estrecha si te has follado a todo lo que se mueve".




www.libertaddigital.com













“Jamás he maltratado a mis nadadoras”


Anna Tarrés rompe su silencio y acusa a la Federación de estar detrás de la carta contra sus métodos




elpais.com













Mengual: “Anna Tarrés y yo no somos amigas, pero no le he hecho la cama”


Parece que la rebelión se ha apaciguado, pero la natación sincronizada ha vivido sus momentos más tensos en las últimas semanas. La destitución de Anna Tarrés




www.elconfidencial.com













El equipo español de natación sincronizada no estará en los Juegos Olímpicos de Río


El equipo español de natación sincronizada no logró una de las tres plazas que dan acceso a los Juegos Olímpicos de Río 2016, tras finalizar en quinta posición en el Preolímpico




www.elconfidencial.com













Anna Tarres acusa a Ona Carbonell del fiasco de la sincronizada por 'borrarse'


La exseleccionadora española de natación sincronizada y actual seleccionadora de Ucrania, Anna Tarrés, ha apuntado que "la vanidad y el odio" hacia ella del actual equipo técnico de la Federación Española (RFEN) "se les ha vuelto en contra" con el fiasco olímpico para Río de Janeiro, al tiempo...



ecodiario.eleconomista.es













Las acusaciones de Gemma Mengual y Ona Carbonell que encienden la polémica en Río 2016


Río 2016: Las nadadoras ponen en duda las puntuaciones de los jueces y creen que las intentan relegar.




www.lavanguardia.com





A ver si las de la selección de Fútbol terminan siendo como la Tarrés y la Carbonell, para las que el deporte era un medio para un fin, hacerse famosas y meterse en el mundo del colorín y el faranduleo, que es lo que les mola, y tratar así de vivir del cuento.









Ona Carbonell gana la final de MasterChef Celebrity con un menú Olímpico, de un nivel nunca visto en el programa


Tras una semana de descanso, se ha celebrado la esperada final de MasterChef Celebrity, en la que se han enfrentado Paz Vega, Ona Carbonell, Mario Vaquerizo y...




www.directoalpaladar.com













El error de Gemma Mengual en «Pasapalabra» que no gustará a los amantes del cine (y de «El Padrino»)


La nadadora y medallista olímpica marró al tratar de responder una sencilla pregunta relativa al icónico largometraje de Francis Ford Coppola




www.abc.es


----------



## KinderWeno (23 Sep 2022)

Nadie debe ver un partido suyo ni por error, montan el numerito y así tienen algo de atención de los periodistos planchabragas.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Sep 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Mujer y deporte, derroición asegurada.
> 
> Veamos esta ciclista que un espectador de una carrera la grita "te pesa el culo!" y la otra sale con que es machista y que ella es bulimica y la ofende mucho sus sentimientitios. Anda que si un jugador de futbol parara el partido porque alguien de la grada le ha insultado.... pero son mujeres.



Y después se hace un Onlyfans... cada vez veo mas claro que el deporte para ellas es un medio, el verdadero fin es el faranduleo y vivir del cuento.









Noticia: - La ciclista Cecilia, que se quejó porque la llamaron culo gordo y acudió a los medios...ya está pensando en abrirse su Only Fans.


Son todas iguales. Putas. Muy putas. No se podía saber.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (23 Sep 2022)

KinderWeno dijo:


> Nadie debe ver un partido suyo ni por error, montan el numerito y* así tienen algo de atención de los periodistos planchabragas.*



Eso lo tienen siempre, la atención de los periolistos planchabragas, por no decir su lengua lamiéndoles el culo, y el dinero de nadie que maneja el gobierno, saben que nunca les va a faltar.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Sep 2022)

qbit dijo:


> Con el fútbol feminoide van a tener los problemas del fútbol masculino multiplicados por el carácter de las mujeres, aunque sean la mayoría lesbianas, o aumentado por eso mismo.
> 
> Lo bueno es que como a nadie le interesa eso, el seleccionador puede hacer limpieza en la selección, echando a las chulas y metiendo a otras, que a nadie le va a importar ni nadie se va a fijar, cosa que en el fútbol masculino es muchísimo más jodido de hacer, pues si echas a un famoso del equipo parte de la afición se cabrea.



No tendrán encima a la afición, pero tendrán encima a los Periolistos de los Mass Mierda, a las Charos de Igualdá, y resto de Chiringuitos Subvencionados, que es mucho peor.


----------



## Palpatine (23 Sep 2022)

Que malas y que coñazo dan...


----------



## Joaquim (23 Sep 2022)

Por esto, lo dicho, esto se soluciona poniendo a una de ellas de seleccionadora, y después vendrán las risas!!


----------



## RogerLeFlur (23 Sep 2022)

Es que además son super tontas, a parte de echarse en contra a la opinión generalizada. No son capaces ni siquiera de darse cuenta que si el fútbol femenino español pueda crecer en popularidad es a través de la selección, como lo hacen las demás selecciones femeninas de otros deportes. Pero ellas se echan piedras sobre su tejado y les puede su soberbia y toda la propaganda feminista.

Han sido capaces incluso de lavar la imagén de un crápula corrupto y cateto del presidente de la Federación. Increible.


----------



## Joaquim (23 Sep 2022)

RogerLeFlur dijo:


> Es que además son super tontas, a parte de echarse en contra a la opinión generalizada. No son capaces ni siquiera de darse cuenta que si el fútbol femenino español pueda crecer en popularidad es a través de la selección, como lo hacen las demás selecciones femeninas de otros deportes. Pero ellas se echan piedras sobre su tejado y les puede su soberbia y toda la propaganda feminista.
> 
> Han sido capaces incluso de lavar la imagén de un crápula corrupto y cateto del presidente de la Federación. Increible.



Si, recuerdo como me indigné cuando Manolo Rapinoe les robó al Mundial por ayuda arbitral; al fin y al cabo estaban representando a España; y eso también es para exigir un plus de dignidad y pundonor, joder, que están representando a España, que son la Selección de nuestra Nación!!


----------



## Joaquim (23 Sep 2022)

El tipo habrá sido listo y tendría un despacho sin puertas ni visillos, y solo se vería con ellas en sitios públicos y con testigos.


----------

